
Show HN: Nomino, a cool name for your product - assane101
http://carrapide.com/nomino/
======
freeatnet
It'd be cool if it didn't suggest names that very obviously don't sound good
in (at least common) non-english languages, eg., I got "culojoo" as a
suggestion for 3 syllables, which won't sound good in Spanish at all.

~~~
assane101
Names are totally random, not checked against any dictionary, that's what I
thought was fun. It would be hard to appreciate the goodness of a name, at
least programmatically, how would you do that ?

~~~
tenken
He's saying be sure the generator doesn't sound like a bad name in any
language.

I'd say make a dictionary of bad words and their syllble sounds. Then disallow
close Levienstein based words....

~~~
alixaxel
Levenstein is an absolute metric, I think something like soreson-dice would be
more useful.

Regardless, if you take the short keywords and blacklist them by approximation
with curse words from several languages I think it would be really hard to get
something at all.

------
alixaxel
Looks pretty cool, I've been playing with it for a while now, too bad the
refresh button is so small on mobile.

Mind if I steal the concept for namegrep.com? :)

